#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > اخبار: اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021

## dbchista

سلام
اوقات به کام

طبق جدیدترین خبرها (منبع: W3Tech) در سال 2021 وردپرس 39/5% سایت های کل دنیا رو در اختیار داره. سال گذشته این رقم 35% بود.
اگه کل سایت ها رو در نظر نگیریم و فقط سایت هایی رو حساب کنیم که از CMS ها استفاده می کنند، این رقم 64/1% هست.

با اینکه shopify مخصوص تجارت الکترونیک طراحی شده اما فقط 3/2% سهم بازار رو داره و وردپرس تو جایگاه اول هست (بین سایت هایی که از CMS استفاده می کنند).

دلیلش چیه؟
ووکامرس

4/9% سایت های کل دنیا و 28/19% فروشگاه های آنلاین از ووکامرس استفاده می کنند.
ووکامرس با 68% استفاده، محبوب ترین افزونه محسوب میشه و وردپرس رو حسابی سربلند کرده.

آرزو می کنم امروز خبرای خوب بخونید و بشنوید. :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*forud*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

بد نیست در مورد 10، CMS برتر در سال 2021 هم صحبت کنیم:

1- wordpress:  39/6%
2- shopify: 3/2%
3- joomla: 2/2%
4- drupal: 1/5%
5- wix: 1/5%
6- squarespace: 1/5%
7- bitrix: 1/0%
8- blogger: 1/0%
9- magento: 0/7%
10- open cart: 0/6%

تو ایران غیر از وردپرس و جوملا و دروپال، بقیه شناخته شده نیستند.
اما کسایی که علاقمندند بد نیست امتحان کنند.

با بهترین آرزوها برای هر روز شما :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*forud*,*Mersad1116*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آخرین خبر امروز اینکه:
به روز رسانی خودکار افزونه all in one seo باعث نارضایتی خیلی از کاربرها شده.
دلیلش اینه که مدیران یا پشتیبانان سایت قبل از به روز رسانی ها، از سایت بک آپ می گیرند تا در صورت تداخل ها یا ناهماهنگی ها، برای سایت مشکلی پیش نیاد ولی وقتی این به روزرسانی به طور خودکار اتفاق میفته دیگه فرصت بک آپ گیری نیست و تو سایت هایی که از افزونه های زیادی استفاده می کنند، بعضی از آپدیت ها مشکل ایجاد میکنه.
نهایتا مسئولین all in one seo عذر خواهی کردند و گفتند که به روز رسانی خودکار رو حذف می کنند.

خوب دیگه برا امروز کافیه.
به خدا می سپارمتون :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*morteza khod*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تو سال جدید از وبمسترها سوالاتی پرسیدند در مورد چیزایی که می خوان امسال یادبگیرند..تغییراتی که تو تیم شون می خوان بدند و ..اینجور چیزا.
جوابایی که دادند جالبه و شاید کمک کنه بدونیم این روزا وبمسترای تاثیرگذار به چه چیزایی فکر می کنند:

*گرگ جی فورد*(Greg Gifford) گفته:
اهداف آموزشیش Core web Vitals و Web Stories هستند. همین طور می خواد Power BI و زبان های جدید برنامه نویسی یاد بگیره.

*آلیدا سولیس*(Alida Solis):
یادگیری Power BI و Web Stories

*جیم کریستین*(Jim Christian):
یادگیری Core Web Vitals

*ویل رینولدز*(wil Reynolds):
تقویت مهارت های SQL

*لیلی ری*(Lili Ray):
تقویت مهارت های تجسم داده(data visualization)

*داک شلدون*(Doc Sheldon):
یادگیری پیتون یا js

Core Web Vitals و Web Stories و Power BI بیشترین تمرکز رو دارند.
امیدوارم این پست کمک تون کنه با شناخت بیشتر چشم انداز همکاراتون، چشم انداز خودتون رو ترسیم کنید.

دلاتون پر از لبخند :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*nekooee*,*valiasr.r*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

دومین پست امروز رو تقدیم تون می کنم.

وردپرس از ناشران افزونه ها خواسته به کاربرا احترام بذارند و "به روز رسانی خودکار" فقط با انتخاب صاحبان سایت باشه.
پس از اینکه افزونه محبوب all in one seo به طور خودکار به روز رسانی شده -بدون تایید مدیران سایت- وردپرس ناراحت شده و گفته که این باعث میشه اعتماد کاربرا به افزونه ها و همین طور وردپرس کم بشه.
"به روز رسانی خودکار" هم باید با تایید مدیر سایت باشه چون در غیر اینصورت ممکنه نسخه جدید افزونه با قالب یا افزونه های دیگه سازگار نباشه و مشکلاتی رو برای سایت به وجود بیاره.

موفق باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

> بد نیست در مورد 10، CMS برتر در سال 2021 هم صحبت کنیم:
> 
> 1- wordpress:  39/6%
> 2- shopify: 3/2%
> 3- joomla: 2/2%
> 4- drupal: 1/5%
> 5- wix: 1/5%
> 6- squarespace: 1/5%
> 7- bitrix: 1/0%
> ...



متأسفانه دلیل عمده انتخاب وردپرس از طرف کاربران رایگان بودن خود وردپرس و اکثر افزونه هاش هست، حتی برای افزونه های پولیش هم نسخه های نال شده تو اینترنت پیدا میشه. از طرفی وجود اموزش های رایگان فراوان برای تغییرات در وردپرس یا حتی ارزان بودن خریدن یک وردپرس کاستومایز شده اختصاصی دلایل دیگر  انتخاب وردپرس هستند.
و دلیل عمده انتخاب برنامه نویسان آماده بودن بیشتر قسمت ها و نیاز به حداقل کد نویسی. وجود افزونه های مختلف که رایگان میشه تهیه و نصب کرد و از مشتری که تخصص نداره بدون انرژی گذاشتن پول گرفت، نیاز نداشتن به تخصص زیاد و در نتیجه گرفتن چندتا کارمند معمولی و راه انداختن شرکت برنامه نویسی و ....

وردپرس خوبی های زیادی هم داره (که مهمترینش همان رایگان بودنش هست و کاربران بی پول هم می توانند کسب و کاری برای خودشون راه بندازن)  ولی به شرط اینکه توسط یک آدم حرفه ای آماده بشه. اکثر پلاگین ها با هم کانفلیکت کد دارند. یا می بینیم چند تا نسخه از jquery توسط هر یک از افزونه ها مستقل ایمپورت شده. کدها کثیف و شلوغ هستند. و چون به گونه ای طراحی شده که نیاز اکثر مردم رو برطرف کنه بخش ها و کدهای بسیاری داره که برای بسیار از افراد کاربردی نداشته و فقط سایت را سنگین و فضای بیخودی اشغال کردند.

 مثل یک سایت از پایه کد نویسی شده قابلیت کاستومایز نداره چون استراکچر سایت از قبل طراحی شده. در مولتی لنگوییج بسیار ضعیف عمل میکنه و افزونه های مولتی لنگوییج آن اصلا بهینه نیستند و مشکلات فراوانی دارند و با خیلی از افزونه ها هم سازگاری ندارند، باگ های ان پابلیک میشه و یک بچه هم میتونه سایت های مشکل دار رو پیدا کنه و هک کنه! مگه سایت هایی که توسط برنامه نویس ها مدیریت میشن و دائم آن را آپدیت می کنن و نظارت می کنن.

مشکل بعدی این هست که شما برای برطرف کردن باگ های وردپرس مجبور به آپدیت وردپرس هستید و آپدیت چون برای شما به صورت اختصاصی ارئه نشده معمولا قالب سایت را دچار مشکل میکنه و یا خیلی از افزونه ها رو از کار میندازه که باید منتظر آپدیت برای اون افزونه ها کاربر بمونه. خلاصه مخصوصا تو ایران برای بعضی شرکت ها که کارمند متخصص برای نگهداری سایت ندارند یک جور سرطان حساب میشه

----------

*bahramikhah*,*dbchista*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

پست دوم امروز رو تقدیم تون می کنم. راجع به وب استوری ها:

وب استوری ها، جزو ریچ اسنیپت ها هستند و تو رتبه بندی صفر نشون داده میشند -یعنی بالاتر از همه نتایج-
برای اطمینان از معتبر بودن AMP وب استوری خودتون می تونید از ابزارهای زیر استفاده کنید:

-Web Stories Google Test Tool: معتبر بودن وب استوری شما رو بررسی میکنه
-URL Insepction Tool: می تونید معتبر بودن و ایندکس شدنش رو بررسی کنید

بهترین داستان ها رو برای زندگی تون آرزو می کنم :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
دومین پست امروز رو تقدیم تون می کنم.

وردپرس تو نسخه جدیدش قراره پالت رنگی مدیریت رو به روز کنه.
این به روزرسانی وضوح رنگ ها رو بیشتر میکنه و خوندن آسونتر میشه.
نسخه 5.7 وردپرس قراره 7 مارس 2021 منتشر بشه.

دل هاتون پر از لبخند :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
امیدوارم تعطیلی تا الان پر ثمر بوده باشه.

برای بعضی از سایت های وردپرسی پس از به روزرسانی به جدیدترین نسخه وردپرس این مشکل به وجود اومده که وقتی می خواند صفحه یا پست رو ترک کنند(مدیران تو پیشخوان) این پیغام خطا رو نشون میده که تغییرات شما ممکنه ذخیره نشده باشه...

فعلا تیم پشتیبانی وردپرس هیچ راه حل اصلی ارائه نداده اما راه حل های موقت (یه جورایی وصله) پیشنهاد شده که عرض می کنم خدمتتون:
- قبل از هر کاری اگه از افزونه های ویرایشگر متن استفاده می کنید از بارگیری کامل اونا مطمئن بشید.
- اگه لازم شد افزونه های ویرایشگر متن رو غیرفعال کنید.
- گوتنبرگ رو روشن کنید.
- وردپرس گفته این کد رو تو فایل function.php بارگذاری کنید:https://core.trac.wordpress.org/ticket/52440#comment:18(متن کد طولانی بود url رو نوشتم)

روز خوبی داشته باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

وردپرس اعلام کرده که پلاگین ها و تم هایی که به صورت غیرقانونی(عدم رعایت حق نشر و پرداخت) تو مخزن وردپرس قرار بگیرند حذف میشند.
بعضی از کدنویس ها و توسعه دهنده ها اعلام کردند که کد اون ها به صورت غیرقانونی تو مخزن وردپرس قرار گرفته، بعضی ها هم در دفاع از وردپرس جواب دادند که اینا شامل موضوع "مشتقات" هست و غیرقانونی نیست...
وردپرس هم میگه: کد غیرقانونی شامل کدی هست که مثلا شما برای دسترسی بهش پول پرداخت کردید و الان رایگان دارید منتشر میکنید(چون اینطوری نون کدنویس، تخته میشه).
از طرفی هم حتی اگه کدی کلا رایگان باشه، هیچ چی دلیل نمیشه کد یه کس دیگه اونو به اسم خودش منتشر بکنه...

بین بعضی از توسعه دهنده ها و وردپرس این مسایل وجود داره...
فراموش نکنیم که کدهای پولی که رایگان در اختیار بقیه قرار میگرند ضمن نقض قانون کپی رایت(حق الناس) ممکنه کد مخرب داشته باشند و به سایت شما آسیب بزنند.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

باگ های پلاگین Ninja Forms تو وردپرس، حدود یک میلیون سایت رو تحت تاثیر قرار داد.
4 تا باگ تو این افزونه کشف شده:-Redirect site administrators to random locations.
-Install a plugin that could be used to intercept all mail traffic.
-Retrieve the Ninja Form OAuth Connection Key used to establish a connection with the Ninja Forms central management dashboard.
-Trick a site administrators into performing an action that could disconnect a site’s OAuth Connection.این آسیب پذیری ها رو wordfence(یه پلاگین امنیتی وردپرس) کشف کرده.
wordfence گزارش داده که این آسیب پذیری ها 20 ژانویه گزارش شدند و تا 8 فوریه همه شون وصله شدند.
-و این مسئولیت پذیری توسعه دهنده های Ninja Forms رو می رسونه-
Ninja Forms یه پلاگین محبوبه که به دارنده های سایت اجازه میده فرم های تماس رو با drag & drop ایجاد کنند.

کسایی که ازین افزونه استفاده می کنند با به روزرسانیش باگ ها برطرف میشه.

موفق باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

exploitها سومین خطر بزرگ برای وب سایت های وردپرسی هستند. افزودن فایروال به سایت وردپرسی روش دیگه ای برای ایمن نگه داشتن سایت هست. چون میتونه از سواستفاده مهاجمان از آسیب پذیری ها محافظت کنه حتی اگه هنوز وصله نشده باشند.

بابهترین آرزوها :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

موقع اضافه کردن یه افزونه جدید، آخرین به روزرسانیش رو بررسی کنید. وقتی تو هفته های اخیر به روزرسانی شده باشه نشونه خوبی هست. افزونه های رها شده، برای سایت ها تهدید به حساب میاند چون ممکنه حاوی آسیب پذیری اصلاح نشده باشند.

روز خوبی داشته باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
صبح بخیر

وردپرس آپدیت شد.
تو این به روزرسانی، مشکلی که قبلا گزارش شده بود برطرف شده(بعضی ها گفته بودند که برا نوشته هاشون میاره-نوشته شما ممکنه ذخیره نشده باشه-)
ظاهرا این آپدیت موفقیت آمیز بوده و فعلا تنها مشکلی که گزارش شده مربوط به *Ultimate Addons* for Gutenberg هست.
کسایی که ازین افزونه استفاده می کنند، تو صفحه نمایش شون مشکلاتی تجربه می کنند که ادعا می کنند جزییه(خیلی توضیح ندادن که تو نمایش سایت شون یا نمایش پیشخوان ولی به نظر میرسه تو نمایش سایت باشه).

روز خوبی داشته باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

ظاهرا وردپرس تو پاسخ گویی به معیارهای Core Web Vitals نمره پایینی کسب کرده.
Google Page Speed Insight در مورد اینکه چه مشکلاتی باید رفع بشند تا تجربه کاربری بهتری که متناسب با معیارهای Core Web Vitals باشه، بازخوردهایی ارائه میده.
دلیل این مسایل شیوه های کدگذاری وردپرس هست که متناسب تغییرات سریع اینترنت، تغییر نمیکنه.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوتنبرگ می خواد وردپرسی ها رو، تو Core Web Vitals سربلند کنه.
گوتنبرگ 10.1 (آپدیت شده 3 مارس 2021) با تغییراتی که کرده می تونه رو سرعت سایت، تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه.
البته گوتنبرگ یه افزونه سرعت نیست(افزونه ویرایشگر متنه) اما بارگزاری متن با سرعت بیشتر، می تونه نظر گوگل رو جلب کنه.
میگن: "گوتنبرگ قهرمان سرعته"

Core Web Vitals مجموعه ای از معیارهاست که به طور کلی توصیف میکنه که آیا یه صفحه وب موقع بازدید، تجربه کاربری خوبی میده یا نه.

با به روزرسانی ای که قراره گوگل ماه می 2021 (اردیبهشت1400) انجام بده، به عواملی مثل سرعت- بیشتر از قبل توجه کنه و حالا پلاگین ها(حتی قالب ها و ...) دارند خودشونو برای این تغییر آماده می کنن.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

12 تا ابزار معرفی می کنم تا بتونید اعتبار آنلاین خودتون رو بررسی کنید:

1- Google Alerts
2- Social Mention
3- SEMrush
4- SentiOne: می تونید براساس کلمات کلیدی مورد نظر خودتون فیلتر کنید
5- Reputology
6- ReviewPush
7- chatmeter: می تونید رقیباتونم بررسی کنید
8- RankRanger
9- Reputation Health: مناسب سایتای پزشکی و سلامتی
10- Meltwater: مناسب سایتای خبری و مطبوعاتی
11- HootSuit
12- BuzzSumo

این ابزارها بهتون کمک می کنند سایت تون رو از نظر سئو، با سرعت بیشتری بررسی کنید.
هر کدوم که براتون مناسب بود از همون استفاده کنید.

موفق باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"مقایسه کلی وبزی و وردپرس"

اگه به داشتن وب سایت فک می کنید احتمالا این سوالا به ذهن تون میاد که کدومو انتخاب کنید... وبزی رو؟ وردپرس یا CMSهای دیگه؟ کدنویسی از پایه؟...
جوابش اینه: هدف شما از داشتن وب سایت چیه؟ چه انتظاراتی از وب سایت تون دارید؟ می خواید با وب سایت چه نیازی رو از خودتون یا مردم، پاسخ بدید؟

پیشنهاد بنده اینه:
برای شروع به هیچ عنوان به کدنویسی از پایه فکر نکنید.

وبزی یا وردپرس رو انتخاب کنید.

چرا وبزی خوبه؟
-سرعتش بالاست
-سایت ساختن باهاش خیلی ساده ست
-اگه خودتون سایت تونو بسازید تو هزینه هاتون صرفه جویی میشه

وبزی چه محدودیت هایی داره؟
-قابل توسعه نیست
-قابل انتقال نیست
-برای کسب و کارهای کوچیک مناسبه

چرا وردپرس خوبه؟
-کلی توسعه دهنده داره که می تونن پاسخ گوی مشکلات شما باشند
-برای کسب و کارهای کوچیک، متوسط و بزرگ مناسبه
-هر تغییری که بخواید می تونید اعمال کنید

چه محدودیت هایی داره؟
-سرعتش کمتر از وبزی هست
-شما به طراح سایت نیاز دارید


سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یک آسیب پذیری Zero Day در wordpress Plus Addons (برای المنتور) کشف شده.

این آسیب پذیری اجازه تصرف کامل سایت رو میده. محققان امنیتی برای جلوگیری از هک شدن، پلاگین رو غیر فعال می کنند.
این آسیب پذیری تو المنتور وجود نداره بلکه تو پلاگینی وجود داره که المنتور رو توسعه میده.

آسیب پذیری Zero Day، آسیب پذیری هست که هکرها از اون اطلاع دارند اما توسعه دهنده راه حلی براش نداره.

جالبه بدونید، این آسیب پذیری تو نسخه های رایگان وجود نداره و نسخه های پولی ناامن هستند!

patch اولیه به سرعت منشر شده اما محققان wordfence تایید کردند که این patch مشکل رو کاملا برطرف نمیکنه.

سربلندباشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

عید همگی مبارک

با وردپرس 5.7، با یه کلیک http رو به https تبدیل کنید.
وردپرس به نسخه 5.7 آپدیت شده.
این اولین آپدیت تو سال 2021 (و آخرین آپدیت تو قرن 14 شمسی) هست.
این نسخه به نام Esperanza Spaloding که یه نوازنده هست، نامگذاری شده.

- کنترل اندازه قلم تو مکان های بیشتر
- ویرایش ساده تر با نیاز به کدنویسی اختصاصی کمتر
- تغییر اندازه آیکون های شبکه های اجتماعی
- پالت رنگی جدید تو پیشخوان
- Robots API های جدید
فقط بخشی از ویژگی های این آپدیت هستند.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آسیب پذیری WP Super Cashe بیش از 2 میلیون سایت رو تحت تاثیر قرار میده.
اسیب پذیری RCE تو این افزونه تایید شده و با اینکه ضعیفه اما لازمه این افزونه به روزرسانی بشه.
هدف معمولا بارگذاری و اجرای کد PHP است که به هکر اجازه میده سایت رو کنترل کنه.
این آسیب پذیری بلافاصله وصله و افزونه به روزرسانی شد.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

محققان امنیتی wordfence یه آسیب پذیری تو سایت های ساخته شده با المنتور کشف کردند.
-المنتور یه افزونه صفحه ساز وردپرسی هست که خیلی هم محبوب و قدرتمنده-
این اکسپلویت یه آسیب پذیری XSS هست و مهاجم رو قادر به کنترل سایت میکنه.
آسیب پذیری XSS نوعی آسیب پذیری هست که مهاجم توسط اون یه اسکریپت مخرب رو بارگذاری میکنه.
این اسکریپت میتونه کوکی ها یا رمزهای عبور و... رو سرقت کنه.
به این نوع خاص اکسپلویت Stored Cross Site Scripting میگند، چون داخل خود سایت ذخیره میشه.
نوع دیگه اش Reflected Cross Site Scripting هست که به کلیک روی پیوند بستگی داره(مثلا از طریق ایمیل)

توصیه شده که المنتور به روزرسانی بشه.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

سال و فال و مال و حال و اصل و نسل و تخت و بخت
بادت اندر شهریاری برقرار و بردوام
سال خرم، فال نیکو، مال وافر، حال خوش
اصل ثابت، نسل باقی، تخت عالی، بخت رام

گوتنبرگ 10.2 -منتشر شده تو 17 مارس 2021- مشکلاتی با وردپرس داره!

وردپرس 5.7 تو 9 مارس 2021 منتشر شده و گوتنبرگ 10.2 هم تو 17 مارس 2021 منتشر شد.
کسایی که اول وردپرس رو به روزرسانی کردند بعد گوتنبرگ رو خطایی نمی بینند اما نسخه جدید گوتنبرگ با نسخه های قبلی وردپرس سازگار نیست.
این خطا بیشتر برا سایت هایی اتفاق میفته که تنظیمات افزونه روی "به روزرسانی خودکار" تنظیم شدند اما وردپرس رو به "روزرسانی خودکار" تنظیم نیست(پیشنهاد جدی این هست که افزونه ها و وردپرس رو به روزرسانی خودکار تنظیم نشند)

اگه قصد دارید گوتنبرگ رو آپدیت کنید حتما اول وردپرس تون آپدیت بشه.

سال نو مبارک، قرن جدید بخیر
با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

<ahref="1400" rel="follow">
اینم آغاز سال نو به روش کدنویس ها و سئوکارها.

اول "بازدید از صفحه" رو تعریف کنم بعد یه موضوعی عرض کنم.
بازدید از صفحه: متوسط مقدار صفحاتی که بازدید کننده سایت در یک بازدید مشاهده کرده

خب! بریم سراغ اصل موضوع:
در سال 2020 بازدید از صفحه برای دسکتاپ افزایش داشته اما برای تلفن همراه کم شده.
اریک انگ (Eric Enge) در مورد افزایش بازدید صفحه برای دسکتاپ میگه:
این بیشتر به خاطر اوقات زیادی هست که مردم تو خونه میگذرونن(به خاطر شرایط کرونا)- چون استفاده از دستگاه هایی با مانیتور بزرگ تر و صفحه کلید بزرگتر آسون تر هست.

چیزی که خیلی قابل توجه هست اینه که بازدید کننده ها از سایت، با دسکتاپ 2 برابر بیشتر از بازدید کننده ها با موبایل، تو وب سایت وقت می گذرونند.
حالا این واقعیت که مردم تمایل دارند راحتی بیشتری تو ارتباط های طولانی رو تجربه کنند بیشتر خودشو نشون میده.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

2 آسیب پذیری در افزونه face book (وردپرس) وصله شده.
این آسیب پذیری ها به مهاجم اجازه نصب درهای پشتی و...و در نهایت تصرف کامل سایت رو میدند.
این افزونه یه افزونه ردیابی بازدید کننده سایت برای تبلیغاتی هست که از تبلیغات فیس بوک استفاده می کنند.
یکی از آسیب پذیری ها دسامبر2020 و یکی دیگه ژانویه 2021 معرفی شد.
در این نوع آسیب پذیری های کشف شده، یک هکر میتونه از پلاگین به خطر افتاده برای بارگزاری پرونده و اجرای یه کد از راه دور استفاده کنه.
بیش از 500000 سایت از این افزونه استفاده می کنند و توصیه شده به اخرین نسخه به روز بشه.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

دو تا افزونه که برای المنتور استفاده میشند دارای آسیب پذیری هایی هستند که بیش تر از یک میلیون سایت رو تحت تاثیر قرار میدند.
این سومین بار هست که تو سال جاری(2021) افزونه های المنتور برای رفع آسیب پذیری به روز میشند.
این آسیب پذیری ها تو تاریخ های زیر وصله شدند:
-Version 4.1.6 – Important Update 08 Mar 2021
-Version 4.1.7 – Important Update 09 Mar 2021
-Version 1.30.0 – Fixed – March 30, 2021

*المنتور یه افزونه وردپرس هست که خیلی هم قدرتمند و محبوبه

سربلندباشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"افزونه Jetpack Boost برای کمک به سایت ها در  core web vitals"

 core web vitals معیار جدید گوگل هست برای رتبه بندی سایت ها که از ماه می(اردیبهشت) کارش رو شروع میکنه.
توسعه دهنده های وردپرس هم میخواند سربلند باشند.
افزونه Jetpack Boost که تو مخزن وردپرس هم موجوده(نسخه 0.9.19) با این 3 تا روش قصد کمک به وب سایت های وردپرسی رو داره:
1-Local Critical CSS
2-Defer Non-essential JavaScript
3-Lazy Image Loading

Local Critical CSS: سی اس اس(CSS) در کنار ویژگی هایی که داره، یک منبع مسدود کننده رندر هم هست. یعنی چی؟ یعنی تا زمانی که CSS به طور کامل بارگذاری نشده و در دسترس مرورگر قرار نگرفته، یه صفحه وب توسط مرورگر نشون داده نمیشه. این افزونه با حذف منابع انسداد رندر یه روش مهم برای جلب توجه کاربر و گوگل میخواد ارائه بده.

Defer Non-essential JavaScript**: تعویق جاوااسکریپت غیرضروری یعنی مثلا ویدیویی که پایین صفحه قرار داره بلافاصله بارگذاری نشه(چون هنوز کاربر پایین صفحه نرسیده) و اطلاعات مهم تر سریع تر به کاربر نشون داده بشند.

Lazy Image Loading: این حالت امکان میده یک صفحه بارگذاری بشه بدون اینکه تک تک تصاویر لود بشند.

البته فعلا نسخه آلفای این افزونه موجود هست و اصلا برای سایت هایی که ایندکس شدند و کار می کنند مناسب نیست.
احتمالا به زودی نسخه 1.0 منتشر بشه.
اگه علاقمند هستید می تونید رو سایت های آزمایشی ازین افزونه استفاده کنید.

موفق باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"تبلیغات منفی wix علیه وردپرس"

تبلیغات منفی wix علیه وردپرس یک واکنش آنلاین ضد wix، قوی ایجاد کرد.
یه ویدئو با عنوان The Update of Doom که تو اون یه توسعه دهنده وب(web developer) در حال مشاوره روانپزشکی هست و این پیغام رو داره که وردپرس اونقدر بد هست که توسعه دهنده وب نیاز به کمک روانپزشکی داره.

تو یوتیوب و توییتر ابراز نارضایتی هایی ازین کار wix شده و گفته شده حسن نیتی که طی یکسال گذشته نسبت به wix ایجاد شده بود با این کار از بین میره و این روش یه بازاریابی ضعیفه.

موفق باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

میلیون ها سایت تحت تاثیر آسیب پذیری های افزونه های Elementor قرار دارند.
محققان Wordfence کشف کردند که تقریبا هر افزونه آزمایش شده ای که قابلیت اضافه شدن به المنتور رو داره دارای آسیب پذیری هست.
خیلی از این افزونه ها حتی وقتی آپدیت میشند باز هم آسیب پذیری شون رفع نشده.
این موضوع شامل افزونه های پرمیوم(پولی) هم میشه.
تو پست بعدی لیستی از 17 افزونه پرکاربرد آزمایش شده ارائه میشه که اگه افزونه ای دارید که تو این لیست نیست با تیم منتشر کننده اش تماس بگیرید تا از تست آسیب پذیری هاش مطمئن بشید(این کار توسط شرکتی که طراح یا پشتیبان سایت تون هست انجام میشه)

پست بعدی رو هم بخونید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اینم 17 تا از افزونه های المنتور که آسیب پذیری هاشون کشف شده:

1. Essential Addons for Elementor
2. Elementor – Header, Footer & Blocks Template
3. Ultimate Addons for Elementor
4. Premium Addons for Elementor
5. ElementsKit
6. Elementor Addon Elements
7. Livemesh Addons for Elementor
8. HT Mega – Absolute Addons for Elementor Page Builder
9. WooLentor – WooCommerce Elementor Addons + Builder
10. PowerPack Addons for Elementor
11. Image Hover Effects – Elementor Addon
12. Rife Elementor Extensions & Templates
13. The Plus Addons for Elementor Page Builder Lite
14. All-in-One Addons for Elementor – WidgetKit
15. JetWidgets For Elementor
16. Sina Extension for Elementor
17. DethemeKit For Elementor

این افزونه ها بیشتر از صد نقطه پایان دارند. یعنی چندین آسیب پذیری تو هر کدوم وجود داره که مهاجم میتونه فایل مخرب جاوااسکریپت رو بارگذاری کنه.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
اوقات تون به کام
کم کار نشدما. این چند روز یا مطالب برا خودمم جالب نبودند یا اونقد طولانی بودند که نمیشد(یا برا من سخت بود) که تو چند خط براتون بنویسم.

خب! و حالا جدیدترین اطلاعات:
مقالاتی وجود داره که میگه وردپرس FLoC رو مسدود کرده اما مت مولن وگ(Matt Mullenweg) توییت کرده که وردپرس هنوز تصمیمی نگرفته. البته پیشنهادی از طرف وردپرس برای مسدود کردن FLoC به طور پیش فرض وجود داره.

تبلیغاتی که با توجه به کوکی های سوم شخص ارائه میشند، نرخ تبدیل بالاتری دارند  برای همین، برای گوگل سودآور هستند. اما بیشتر مرورگرها به طور خودکار کوکی های سوم شخص رو مسدود می کنند.

گوگل FLoC رو جایگزین کوکی های سوم شخص میکنه و خیلیا هم نسبت به  FLoC خوشبین نیستند.

توسعه دهنده های وردپرس هم دو تا افزونه منتشر کردند که FLoC رو مسدود میکنه.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*ali m.g*,*nekooee*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

Jetpack Boost به طور رسمی راه اندازی شد. یه افزونه رایگان وردپرس که به بهینه سازی سایت ها تو Core Web Vitals کمک میکنه.
Core Web Vitals ژوئن امسال به یه فاکتور مهم رتبه بندی سایت ها تبدیل میشه.
این افزونه فعلا سه کار رو انجام میده(که تو پستای قبلی گفتم) اما در آینده قراره کارای بیشتری انجام بده.
در واقع Jetpack Boost عملکردی شبیه عملکرد سایت های برجسته رو به شما میده بدون اینکه به توسعه دهنده نیاز داشته باشید.
اماااااا...
اما Jetpack Boost برای همه مناسب نیست. برای کسب و کارهایی مناسب هست که دسترسی به توسعه دهنده ندارند(اگه کدنویسی بلدید خودتون دست به کار بشید)

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*ali m.g*,*javamobira*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
بندگی هاتون قبول

افزونه وردپرس Google Web Stories با قابلیت embed کردن محتوا آپدیت شد.
همین طور با این آپدیت میشه محتوای سایت های دیگه رو تو وب استوری گذاشت(مثل اینستاگرام که یه پست از صفحه دیگه رو میشه استوری کرد).

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*ali m.g*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

المنتور(افزونه صفحه ساز وردپرس) آپدیت شد.
این به روزرسانی بارگذاری سریع تر صفحه رو امکان پذیر میکنه.
همین طور بارگذاری فونت های گوگل رو با کارایی بیشتری نشون میده.

علاوه بر تغییرات کد، المنتور(به صورت ویدئوهای آموزشی) روش هایی ارائه میکنه برای ساخت سایت های سریع تر.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*ali m.g*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

صاحبان سایت می تونند مشکلات ایندکس کردن رو از طریق یه گزینه جدید در گوگل سرچ کنسول گزارش بدند.
این ویژگی(Report an Indexing Issue) فعلا در آمریکا در حال آزمایش هست.
اگه مالکان سایت نتونند راه حل مشکلات ایندکس شدن رو پیدا کنند می تونند مستقیما از این گزینه(Report an Indexing Issue) استفاده کنند.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*ali m.g*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
وقتتون بخیر

یک آسیب پذیری XSS برای افزونه Autoptimize که یک افزونه بهینه سازی برای سایت های وردپرسی هست، کشف شده.
تو آپدیتی که برای این افزونه ارائه شده این آسیب پذیری وصله شده.

بهتره هر چه سریع تر این پلاگین به روز بشه، اما قبل از به روزرسانی:
- یه بک آپ از سایت تون بگیرید.
- اول وردپرس رو آپدیت کنید(مگه اینکه رو آخرین نسخه اش باشید).
- بعد هم افزونه ها رو آپدیت کنید.

آسیب پذیری XSS یعنی چی؟
یعنی افزونه یا نرم افزار نقصی داره که به هکر اجازه میده فایل مخربی رو بارگذاری کنه.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*ali m.g*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

هر چی سریع تر وردپرس تون رو به نسخه 5.7.2 به روز کنید!
یه آسیب پذیری PHP Object Injection تو نسخه های قبلی کشف شده که درجه اهمیت این آسیب پذیری 9.8 از 10 هست!!

این آسیب پذیری زمانی اتفاق میفته که ورودی ارائه شده توسط کاربر، قبل از انتقال به درستی پاک نشه.

البته Wordfence عزیز :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:  گفته که نترسید. چون استفاده از این آسیب پذیری وابسته به آسیب پذیری های دیگه هست مگه اینکه نفوذگر از قبل جایی واسه خودش دست و پا کرده باشه.

خب. برم ببینم دیگه چی داریم امروز :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*ali m.g*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

این لینک فوق العاده ست برای یادگرفتن سئو و سوراخ سمبه هاش :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021: 


https://www.google.com/intl/en/webmasters/connect/

درسته که انگلیسیه اما میشه فارسی فهمید. همون بخش اول صفحه یه جایی هست، فروم وبمسترهاست(نوشته: Webmaster Help Forum) و کلی پرسش و پاسخ خوب دارند. روش کلیک کنید میره اینجا: https://support.google.com/webmasters/community

صفحه رو اسکرول کنید پایین، event های وبمسترها رو هم نوشته و می تونید در صورت علاقه و امکان شرکت کنید.


یه سایت جذاب دیگه برای وبمسترها: https://skillshop.exceedlms.com/student/catalog/browse
دوره های " گوگلیست " شدن میذاره.

اگه می خواستن برا این دوره ها کتاب بنویسن و براش اسم بذارن یه همچین اسمایی براش می نوشتن:
-چطور در ده سال از رتبه آخر گوگل به رتبه اول گوگل رسیدم
-گوگل خود را قورت دهید
-چه کسی رتبه گوگل مرا جا به جا کرد
-گوگل 100000 دقیقه ای

اما ترجیح دادم عوض اون همه عنوان یه اصطلاح جدید بسازم.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آخرین پست امروز:

چطور پلاگین های وردپرس رو انتخاب کنیم؟
- توسط خود وردپرس تایید بشند
- محبوب باشند
- به آخرین زمان آپدیت شدن توجه کنید(اگه خیلی قدیمیه یعنی کنار گذاشته شده)
- پشتیبانی
- همپوشانی نداشتن با افزونه هایی که قبلا نصب شده

موفق باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از ماه ژوئیه(جولای) وردپرس به نسخه 5.8 آپدیت میشه که با پشتیبانی از فرمت تصویری WebP باعث افزایش سرعت سایت ها میشه.

می تونید تصاویر با فرمت WebP رو در وردپرس آپلود و استفاده کنید به شرطی که هاست شما از WebP پشتیبانی کنه.

وردپرس 5.8 بخشی داره که نشون میده میزبان وب شما قادر به پشتیبانی از WebP هست یا نه.

وردپرس فعلا نمی تونه خودش فرمت تصاویر رو به WebP تبدیل کنه اما افزونه هایی برای این کار وجود داره.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تو این پست نکات انتخاب "نام دامنه" رو خدمتتون عرض می کنم:
- دامنه رو خریداری نکنید مگه اینکه گذشته شو بدونید(ممکنه تو زمینه ای غیر از زمینه کاری شما فعالیت داشته قبلا یا حتی از طرف گوگل جریمه شده باشه)
- در نظر داشته باشید که گاهی اوقات لازم میشه دامنه رو از پشت خط تلفن، تلفظ کنید(پس باید گفتار و شنیدارش آسون باشه)
- از علایمی که مربوط به برندهای دیگه هست استفاده نکنید
- از کلمات کلیدی یا نام برندتون استفاده کنید اما زیاده روی نکنید(ترکیب این دو تا عالی میشه)
- به این فکر کنید که اکانت شبکه های اجتماعی تون به همین نام باشند
- می تونید از کلماتی مثل online ,... استفاده کنید(یه ایده ست صرفا)
- غلط املایی نداشته باشید

و نکته آخر اینکه:
عزیزانی که از irantk راجبه وب سایت و... سوال پرسیدن، دامنه هاشون خیلی مناسبه :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021: 

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

افزونه Google Listings & Ads توسط ووکامرس منتشر شده. این افزونه به دیده شدن محصولات تو گوگل کمک میکنه.

-ووکامرس افزونه فروشگاه ساز وردپرس هست-

Google Listings & Ads به صورت رایگان، تو پیشخوان وردپرس موجوده.

فعلا همینا :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

این پست در واقع خبر نیست اما یه نکته هست راجع به طراحی سایت، که اگه اینکارو تازه شروع کردید یا به هر دلیلی می خواید خودتون این کارو انجام بدید فعالسازی ssl سایت تون جزو اولین کارایی باشه که انجام میدید. البته بعدا هم میشه اما ممکنه یه ذره تو دردسر بیفتید. باید سایت تون ریدایرکت بشه به https که ممکنه این کار برای کسی که تازه کاره یا شغل تخصصیش نیست مشکل باشه.
اگه هم ssl سایت تون فعال نیست درنگ نکنید و ریدایرکت هم یادتون نره.

با بهترین آرزوها

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

ووکامرس اعلام کرد که یه آسیب پذیری مهم رو که میلیون ها کاربر رو تحت تاثیر قرار داده، اصلاح کرده اند. این آسیب پذیری که به عنوان آسیب پذیری تزریق SQL شناخته میشه- اگه فروشگاهی رو تحت تاثیر قرار بده می تونه به اطلاعات موجود تو پایگاه داده اون فروشگاه دسترسی داشته باشه(حتی اطلاعات فروش و مشتری ها)

مثل بیشتر وقتا wordfence در مورد این آسیب پذیری اطلاع رسانی کرده و گفته شده که شواهدی از حمله گسترده به سایت های ووکامرسی در دسترس نیست و شواهد محدودی وجود داره که احتمالا این تلاش ها هدفمند بوده اند.

لازمه که این افزونه به نسخه 5.5.1 آپدیت بشه و اگه سایتی نمی تونه این نسخه رو داشته باشه از نسخه 4.8.1 استفاده کنه.

ووکامرس: محبوب ترین افزونه فروشگاه ساز وردپرس
wordfence: یکی از افزونه های قدرتمند امنیتی وردپرس

موفق باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

این پست مون داستانیه و داستان هم از آخر شروع میشه :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021: ...

دسامبر 2021(همون ماهی که من عضو انجمن شدم) نسخه 5.9 وردپرس منتشر میشه..
-الان رو نسخه 5.7.2 هستیم- حالا چرا یهو نسخه 5.9 مهم شد؟
بخاطر lazy loading(بارگذاری تنبل) هایی که قراره روش اعمال بشه.

وردپرس برای اینکه بتونه تو الگوریتم های جدید گوگل نمره خوبی بگیره، از نسخه 5.5، lazy loading رو به _همه_ تصاویر و فریم هاش اضافه کرده.

lazy loading چی هست؟ تصاویر یا عناصری که فعلا تو دیدرس کاربر نیستند دیرتر لود میشند تا سرعت بارگذاری صفحه بیشتر بشه. مثلا تصاویری که پایین صفحه هستند تا وقتی کاربر نیومده باشه پایین صفحه، لود نمیشه. اما lazy loading که وردپرس اعمال کرده شامل _همه_ تصاویر میشه! یعنی حتی تصاویری که بالای صفحه هستند(وقتی داریم راجع به سرعت لود شدن صحبت می کنیم بازه های زمانی خیلی کوچیک هستند که بعضی وقتا شاید کاربر متوجه نشه و ربات های گوگل متوجه بشند)...دیر لود شدن عناصر پایین صفحه خوبه ولی در مورد عناصر بالای صفحه اصلا خوب نیست.
حالا تیم توسعه وردپرس می خواد برای اولین تصویر و اولین فریم، lazy loading رو حذف کنه(و برای بقیه عناصر داشته باشه)
اما به این زودی نمی تونن این تغییر رو اعمال کنند و گفتند بمونه واسه نسخه 5.9-دسامبر 2021

زندگی هاتون پر از برکت :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

وردپرس 5.8 با حدود 300 ویژگی و اصلاح جدید منتشر شد.

این نسخه از وردپرس به نام Art Tatum (یه نوازنده)، نام گذاری شده -وقتی فناوری در برابر هنر تواضع میکنه من بیشتر ازش خوشم میاد-

نسخه 5.8 با کاهش کد در هسته سریع تر شده.

همین طور از قالب تصویری webp پشتیبانی میکنه که به سریع تر شدن سایت کمک میکنه، بنابراین اگه هاست شما از این فرمت پشتیبانی بکنه می تونید تصاویرتونو با این قالب آپلود کنید.

وردپرس 5.8 از اینترنت اکسپلورر پشتیبانی نمیکنه...

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اگه نمی دونید که از سایت سازها استفاده کنید یا از CMSها (برای طراحی سایت تون) این پست شاید به کارتون بیاد:
یه مقایسه است بین wix و وردپرس:
-wix
--یه سایت سازه که بیشتر از 4.5 میلیون سایت با اون ساخته شدند
--مورد پسند کسایی که دانش فنی دارند نیست چون دست شون بسته است و نمی تونند اونو به دلخواه خودشون تغییر بدند
--ساختار URL غیرمعمول داره که برای موتورهای جستجو خوب نیست
--code bloat زیاد(نمی دونم چی ترجمه کنم...یه چیزی تو مایه های پف کردن کد)
--بنا به گزارش Ahrefs سایت های wix می تونند 1.4% ترافیک ارگانیک جذب کنند

-وردپرس:
--یه سیستم مدیریت محتوا که بیشتر 28 میلیون سایت باهاش ساخته شده
--افزونه ها توسط شرکتای مختلفی ساخته میشند که همه شون باهم سازگار نیستند
--تو به روزرسانی ها ممکنه سایت به هم بریزه(البته اگه سایت تون دست یه کاربلد باشه جای نگرانی نیست)
--بنا به گزارش Ahrefs سایت های وردپرسی می تونند 46% ترافیک ارگانیک جذب کنند

تو این مقایسه سعی شده بود نکات منفی شون گفته بشه. چون ارائه دهنده ها خودشون نکات مثبت محصول شون رو میگند.

امیدوارم متناسب با کسب و کارتون و هدف  تون، مناسب ترین گزینه رو انتخاب کنید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*reyha*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوتنبرگ به نسخه 11.2 آپدیت شده. این نسخه مزیت هایی نسبت به نسخه قبلی(11.1) داره...یکیش اینه که سریع تر شده -زمان بارگزاری نسخه قبلی 8.54 ثانیه هست و زمان بارگزاری نسخه جدید 8.48 ثانیه-...
-(اینا دارند رو 6صدم ثانیه به خودشون زحمت میدن! برای همین جزییاته که برنده اند)-
تا یادم نرفته عرض کنم خدمتتون که گوتنبرگ یه ویرایشگر محتوا برا سایت های وردپرسی هست.

سربلند باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

Bing API مراحل بتا رو سپری کرده و حالا برای همه در دسترس هست.
این ابزار موقع ایجاد تغییرات تو وب سایت، بینگ رو مطلع میکنه.
Bing API رو ایجاد کردند که این موتور جستجو کمتر به Bingbot وابسته باشه.
استفاده از Bing API سرعت ایندکس شدن محتوا رو بیشتر می کنه.

موفق باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

نسخه 5.8.1 وردپرس منتشر شد.
این نسخه سه تا مشکل امنیتی جدی رو برطرف کرده و خیلی تاکید شده که هر چی سریع تر نسخه های قبلی به روز بشند. مخصوصا اگه از نسخه های 5.4 تا 5.8 استفاده می کنید.
مشکلاتی که آپدیت وردپرس برطرف کرده مربوط به این بخش ها هستند:
- REST API: رابطی که به افزونه ها و تم ها اجازه میده با هسته وردپرس تعامل داشته باشند
- ویرایشگر گوتنبرگ: ظاهرا آسیب پذیری XSS داشت
- کتابخانه جاوااسکریپت Lodash

موفق باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

Jetpack اعلام کرد که افزونه Social Image Generator رو خریداری کرده.

Social Image Generator یه افزونه وردپرسی هست که امکان میداد تصاویر سایت به صورت خودکار تو شبکه های اجتماعی تون منتشر بشند و کلی تو وقت و هزینه صرفه جویی بشه.

ظاهرا سازنده(creator) این افزونه هم وارد Jetpack شده تا همونجا کارشو توسعه بده.

سربلند باشید

----------

*mohammadhadi*,*nekooee*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوتنبرگ 11.5 شامل یک بلوک گروهی ویجت جدید هست که چندین اشکال رو برطرف میکنه و تجربه ویرایش بلوک ویجت رو به میزان قابل توجهی بهبود میده.
این تغییرات اونقد توجه بعضیا رو جلب کرده که ازش به عنوان یه نقطه عطف تو ویرایش کامل سایت یاد می کنند.

وقتی داشتم اینا رو می نوشتم دلم می خواست ترانه پاییز آمد در میان درختان... رو با صدای بلند باز می کردم، اما نکردم.
حتما با شعر و موسیقی و لبخند برید به استقبال پاییز که پادشاه فصل هاست.

موفق باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
صبح روز تعطیلی بخیر
آخرین صبح ماه مهر بخیر

Jetpack(یه افزونه امنیتی وردپرس) گفته که افزونه WP Fastest Cache آسیب پذیری های جدی داره.
افزونه WP Fastest Cache برای بالا بردن سرعت سایت استفاده میشه و بیشتر از یک میلیون سایت ازش استفاده می کنند.
Jetpack توصیه کرده WP Fastest Cache حداقل به نسخه 0.95 آپدیت بشه.
نسخه 0.95 این افزونه 14 اکتبر منتشر شده.

اگه دوس دارید بیشتر بدونید بقیه پست رو هم بخونید:

آسیب پذیری های این افزونه؛
- SQL Injection
- xss از طریق جعل درخواست  cross-site 
هست.

SQL Injection: یعنی مهاجم از طریق پایگاه داده به سطح مدیر دسترسی پیدا میکنه.
xss از طریق جعل درخواست  cross-site: یه آسیب پذیری متداول هست که ناشی از نقص در نحوه تایید ورودی های وب سایت هست. مثلا کاربر بتونه از طریق فرم تماس یا ثبت نام و... هر چیزی رو که دلش میخاد وارد کنه و هیچ محدودیتی برای ورودی ها تعریف نشده باشه(برای همین هست که بیشتر سایت ها اجازه نمی دند کد کاربرا HTML وارد کنند).

این آسیب پذیری ها در صورتی سایت رو تهدید میکنه(تو این مورد به خصوص) که وب سایت مورد نظر از افزونه ویرایشگر کلاسیک وردپرس استفاده کنه.

موفق باشید :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

با ابزار MarketMuse می تونید محتواتون رو بهینه کنید. برخلاف بیشتر ابزار های دیگه، MarketMuse مبتنی بر هوش مصنوعی هست و توانایی های بالای داره.

نسخه رایگان و پرمیوم این ابزار ویژگی های مشترکی دارند و تفاوت اصلی شون این هست که نسخه پرمیوم می تونه درخواست های بیشتری رو ساپورت کنه.

این ابزار می تونه با تجزیه و تحلیل هزاران صفحه وب، لیستی از موضوعات مرتبط با درخواست کاربر رو(از نظر معنایی) ارائه بده.
همین طور می تونه لیستی از سوالات مرتبط با موضوع شما رو نشون بده تا بهشون پاسخ بدید.
علاوه بر اینا میتونه محتوای سایت رو تجزیه و تحلیل کنه و پیوندهای داخلی مناسب رو پیشنهاد بده و به نویسنده سایت این امکان رو بده که به جای نوشتن یه قطعه محتوا، در واقع محتوای خوشه ای ایجاد کنه.

کاربران نسخه رایگان می تونند ماهانه 35 درخواست از این ابزار داشته باشند.

پست داریم باز.

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جت پک، wpscan رو که یه شرکت امنیتی وردپرس هست خریداری کرد.

wpscan چه کارایی رو انجام میده:
- تشخیص نسخه نصب شده وردپرس و آسیب پذیری های اون
- چه تم ها و افزونه هایی رو سایت نصب شدند و آسیب پذیری های اونا
- شمارش نام کاربری
- تشخیص کاربرانی که رمز عبور ضعیف دارند و مجبور کردن اونا به استفاده از رمز عبور قوی
- پشتیبان گیری از فایل wp-config.php
- دامپ دیتا بیس
- بررسی فایل های debug.log
- بررسی XML-RPC
- بررسی اینکه آیا از کلیدهای مخفی پیش فرض استفاده شده
- بررسی https

فعلا قراره wpscan به کارش ادامه بده اما در آینده ممکنه با JetPack Scan ادغام بشه.

موفق باشید

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

محققان Jetpack دو تا آسیب پذیری تو افزونه All In One SEO کشف کردند. این آسیب پذیری ها از نوع SQL Injection هستند و بیشتر از 3میلیون سایت رو تحت تاثیر قرار میده.

قبلا راجع به SQL Injection صحبت کردیم. یادتونه که!

موفق باشید.

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

برای وردپرس 4 تا آسیب پذیری جدی مطرح شده که خود وردپرس اونا رو جزیی اعلام کرده در حالیکه پایگاه ملی آسیب پذیری آمریکا شدت این آسیب پذیری ها رو 8 از 10 براورد کرده.

- آسیب پذیری SQL_Injection: به دلیل عدم پاکسازی کامل داده ها در Wp_Meta_Query
- آسیب پذیری SQL_Injection: به دلیل پاکسازی نامناسب در Wp_Query
- آسیب پذیری تزریق شی خاص: از طریق کسایی که برای چندتا سایت سوپر ادمین هستند
- آسیب پذیری XSS: از طریق کاربرایی که سطح دسترسی معمولی دارند(مثلا نویسنده های سایت)

شدت این آسیب پذیری ها به ترتیب: 7.4 و 8.8 و 6.6 و 8.0 اعلام شده.

توصیه میشه سایت های وردپرسی رو نسخه 5.8.3 باشند.

با بهترین آرزوها

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آسیب پذیری تو افزونه Essential Addons for Elementor WordPress. 
Essential Addons یه افزونه ست برای المنتور.
المنتور یه صفحه ساز قدرتمند و پرطرفدار هست برای وردپرس.

WPScan این آسیب پذیری رو کشف کرده و گفته شده نسخه 5.0.5 این افزونه آسیب پذیری رو رفع کرده اما ازونجایی که یه جورایی دیروز راجع به آسیب پذیری صحبت شده بهتره این افزونه به نسخه 5.0.6(که امروز منتشر شده) آپدیت بشه.

این مقاله هم یه ساعته که منتشر شده.

امیدوارم اگه ازین افزونه استفاده می کنید با بروز رسانیش مشکلات دیگه ای براتون پیش نیاد :اخبار طراحی سایت در سال 2021:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
سال نو مبارک
با اولین پستم تو سال جدید در خدمتم.

Microsoft Clarity با افزونه All In One SEO ادغام میشه.
Microsoft Clarity یه برنامه هست که تمرکزش رو رفتار کاربر هست و نحوه تعامل کاربرها با وب سایت شما رو نشون میده(رو چی کلیک می کنند-چقد تو صفحه پیمایش می کنند-تو چه مرحله ای ممکنه سایت رو ترک کنند).
All In One SEO هم یه افزونه محبوب سئو هست.
گفته شده که هدف این ادغام:
- درک هدف کاربر
- بهینه سازی محتوا و طراحی
- کاهش نرخ پرش
- بهبود نرخ تبدیل
- بهینه سازی تجربه کاربری
هست.

Clarity به صورت ماژولار با All In One SEO ادغام شده. یعنی به صورت پیش فرض فعال نیست.

زندگی تون پر از نور و برکت

----------


## dbchista

سلام

 وردپرس فهرستی طولانی از پیشرفت هایی که با وردپرس 6.0 می آیند منتشر کرد.
    این مقاله به تغییرات مهمی که در ویرایشگر بلوک ایجاد میشه تمرکز داره  که طراحی صفحات وب و طراحی سایت رو نه تنها آسون تر بلکه الهام بخش می  کنه.

    وردپرس 6.0 پیشرفت های قابل توجهی ارائه می کنه که اون رو با ویرایش های  بصری مورد انتظار، مطابقت می ده. این آپدیت نوید بخش یک نقطه عطف هست.


    عمده تغییرات اینا هستند:


    الگوهای ایجاد صفحه: چیزی شبیه سکشن ها(section) در قالب های وردپرس
    همین طور می تونید صفحات با طراحی منحصر به فرد خودتون داشته باشید بدون اینکه تم رو تغییر بدید.
    کدهای تصاویر، نقل قول ها، فهرست ها و بلوک های گروهی هم قراره بهینه بشه.

زندگی تون پر از نور و برکت

----------


## dbchista

سلام

نسخه 6.0 وردپرس نزدیک به 1000 تا تغییر داشته. حاصل کار بیشتر از 1000 نفر تو حداقل 58 کشور دنیا بوده.

گفته شده که لازم نیست نگران به روزرسانی باشید، مشکلی پیش نمیاد و راحت کارتونو بکنید(بعضی از به روزرسانی ها مشکلاتی دارند)

بریم به روزرسانی بکنیم و ببینیم چیکار کردن این 1000 تا مهندس.

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام
صبح جمعه بخیر

شرکت Wp Engine، شرکت Delicious Brains رو خریداری میکنه.

شرکت Delicious Brains سازنده افزونه های:
Advanced Custom Fields (ACF)
WP Migrate
Better Search and Replace
WP Offload SES
WP Offload Media
هست.

 شرکت Wp Engine اطمینان داده قرار نیست تو کار این افزونه ها تغییری پیش بیاد و به حمایت و توسعه اونا ادامه میده.

قراره نسخه های رایگان، رایگان بمونند و نسخه های Pro مادام العمر به کارشون ادامه بدند.

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

افزونه وردپرسی JetPack حالا به عنوان شش تا افزونه جداگانه در دسترس هست.

بخشای مختلف JetPack از هم جدا شدند تا هر کسی هر بخشی رو که لازم داشت استفاده کنه.

افزونه JetPack رو بیشتر از 5 میلیون نفر استفاده می کنند و مزیت با هم بودن امکانات مختلف این افزونه، این بود که دیگه مشکل تداخل افزونه ها پیش نمی اومد.
4 تا ازین افزونه ها رایگان هستند و دوتاش پولی.
رایگان ها:
 Jetpack Protect, Boost, Social, and CRM 

پرداختی ها:
Jetpack Backup و Jetpack Search

جت پکی که الان به صورت یکپارچه موجود هست به همون صورت میمونه اما آپدیت هایی که به نسخه های جداشده اضافه میشه، به جت پک یکپارچه یا همه کاره اضافه نمیشه.

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

چند روزه که گوتنبرگ 13.7 با تمرکز اصلی رو رابط کاربری منتشر شده.
مثل بیشتر به روزرسانی ها تغییرات این نسخه کلی هستند و اساسی نیستند.
یه  ویژگی جدید که بهش اضافه شده قفل کردن بلوک هست که با انتخاب قفل کردن  منوی دیگه ای باز میشه و گزینه های جدیدی برای کنترل بیشتر ارائه میده.
یه تغییر خوب دیگه امکان انتخاب تصویر از Use featured image هست و دیگه مجبور نیستید از کتابخانه رسانه، تصاویر رو اضافه کنید.
یه ذره هم پنل تنظیمات نوار کناری قشنگ تر شده. فقط یه ذره چون به نظر من قبلا باکس slug و Author بهتر بودند.

حالتون خوب

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

وردپرس پشتیبانی فنی رو برای نسخه های قدیمی تر وردپرس کاهش میده.
وردپرس اعلام کرده که به‌روزرسانی‌های امنیتی نسخه‌های 3.7 - 4.0 رو تا دسامبر 2022 حذف می‌کنه و از کاربران خواسته  تا به آخرین نسخه‌ها به‌روزرسانی شوند.
حذف پشتیبانی از نسخه های قدیمی به تیم پشتیبانی وردپرس امکان میده رو نسخه های جدید تمرکز داشته باشند.
وب سایت ها حدود سه ماه فرصت دارند تا به روز بشند.
ناگفته نمونه که حدود 1% یا کمتر، از وب سایت های وردپرسی تا این حد قدیمی هستند.
قرار هست وب سایت های قدیمی در پیشخوان یک هشدار دریافت کنند.

----------

*ali m.g*,*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

Yoast SEO یه افزونه خیلی پرطرفدار سایت های وردپرسی هست که نسخه 19.7 با افزونه های دیگه بدجور تداخل داشته و سایتا رو به هم زده. امسال بار سوم هست که یوست سئو با افزونه های دیگه دعواش میشه. البته خیلی سریع حالشو خوب کردند و نسخه 19.7.1 رو منتشر کردند. این نسخه جدید با افزونه های مهم مشکلی نداره اما بعضیا اومدند گفتند که می خواید با 60000 تا افزونه تستش کنید ببینید مشکل برطرف شده یا نه؟! 
مشکلی که یوست سئو ایجاد کرده تغییر URL صفحه ورود هست. نمی دونم چرا زورشون به این رسیده، بعضی از افزونه های مهم دیگه هم همین مشکل رو ایجاد می کنند دیگه!!

----------


## dbchista

سلام

قراره وردپرس 6.1 ماه نوامبر رونمایی بشه. گفته شده که پایگاه داده اش کلی بهتر شده و این بهبودها سرعت سایت رو بیشتر میکنند. چطوری سرعت بیشتر میشه؟ با کش کردن.
یکی از توسعه دهنده های وردپرس گفته:
"وردپرس 6.1 شامل بهبودی در نحوه اجرای پرس‌و‌جوهای پایگاه داده در کلاس «WP_Query» می‌شود، به طوری که نتیجه جستجوهای پایگاه داده در حافظه پنهان شی ذخیره می‌شود."
این یعنی اگه یه کوئری پایگاه داده بیشتر  از یه بار اجرا بشه، نتیجه از حافظه نهان(کش) بارگیری میشه.

بعدشم اومدند تو گیت هاب راجع به این موضوع صحبت کردند. بعضیا ایرادا رو گفتند. بعضیا گفتند مگه تو نسخه قبلی رو سرعت کار نکرده بودید؟ جواب دادند که اون سرعت تو اصطلاحا بود، این سرعت تو پستاس. آخر سر هم قربون صدقه هم رفتند و گفتند حالا شش هفته وقت داریم کم و کسریا رو درستش میکنیم.

----------


## dbchista

سلام
گوتنبرگ 14.2 منتشر شده و در دسترس سایت های وردپرسی هست. یه ذره عملکردش تو تنظیم فاصله بین حروفات بهتر شده.

همین و زندگی تون پر از نور و برکت

----------


## dbchista

سلام
چند روز پیش:
افزونه یوست سئو به روز شده و گفته میشه خطاهای مهمی رو برطرف کرده.نسخه رایگان به 19.1 و نسخه پریمیوم به 19.5 آپدیت شده و با وردپرس 6.1 هم سازگار هست.این به روزرسانی وصله های خوبی برای بعضی از مشکلات ووکامرس 7.1 و المنتور ارائه کرده.فعلا مشکل جدی از به روزرسانی این افزونه منتشر نشده ولی ممکنه مشکلاتی به صورت تصادفی وجود داشته باشند.
بعضی وقتا اصلا نمیشه وارد انجمن شد!
احتمالا امروز خبر دیگه هم داشته باشیم.
ظاهرا برا ووکامرس مشکلاتی کشف شده!

----------


## dbchista

سلام

بله 5 تا مشکل برای افزونه های ووکامرس پیدا و برطرف شده.
میزان آسیب پذیری این مشکلات 9.8 از 10 براورد شده.
کدوم افزونه های ووکامرس مشکل دارند:

- Advanced Order Export
- Advanced Dynamic Pricing
- Advanced Coupons for WooCommerce Coupons
- WooCommerce Dropshipping by OPMC
- Role Based Pricing

گفته شده با به روزرسانی این مشکلات برطرف میشند.
قبل از به روزرسانی هم یه آپدیت کامل بگیرید.
اگه هم وب سایت فروشگاهی شما ازین افزونه ها استفاده نمیکنه پس برید خوش بگذرونید.

----------

